# 332 aluminum rail wanted



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I am hoping that someone out there can lead me in the right direction. Call me a rebel if you will, but I enjoy hand laying track and building turnout. I have already built two #5 turnouts using Steel rail, and boy were they hard to do with all the grinding I had to do and then bending it without a rail bender. I received two boxes of Aristocraft 6 foot aluminum flex track and 3 boxes of Accucraft aluminum curves for my birthday and like how it looks and how well it is made. It will help greatly and will be used in areas where it is hard to reach, but I still like the looks of hand laied rail on wooden ties. 

So here is where I need help, Anyone have any ideas wher I can get my hands on 4 or 6 pieces of code 332 Aluminum rails so I can make a couple more turnouts. I have been to switch crafters and a couple other sites, but the shipping is outragious. I had planned on purchsing a bundle of 332 rail from SC but by the time you add on the shipping container and the shipping charges, it almost cost more than the rail itself. I didn't pay that much for shipping when I bought the 290 ft of steel rail last year and it is a lot heavier.

So can anyone suggest a place where I can get a few pieces to try my hand at making a aluminum turnout without it costing an arm and leg for shipping. I need my arms and legs to be able to lay rail and ties.

Gandy Dancer needing help.

Dan S.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, anyone you order stock rail from will charge you the special shipping charges. The rail has to be put in some type of "protective" container to prevent it from getting bent. I have gotten it in a pvc tube as well as taped to a board. Plus the package is long so i believe it falls under the "extra large" package criteria. Unless you buy large amounts it isn't cost effective (as you have found out). What I usually do is order with a few friends and order big so we can share the shipping charges. 
Terry


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
Terry is right about the over length shipping charge.
If your just buillding switches with the rail look at haveing the rail cut to 3 foot lengths,
the shipping will be way less.

I have done it that way in the past.
Just a thought.
Rick


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

go to: whole sale trains where there are great prices for 8' aluminum rail as well as sectional track.
--JJWtrainman 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

